# Regular Season Game 49 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (31-17)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (40-9)*​*Friday, February 9, 7:30 p.m.* / *American Airlines Center*​

@​

*ROCKETS*


 



*MAVERICKS*


​

*Chron.com*



> This time, Jeff Van Gundy won't have to say anything for an opponent to have his team's attention.
> 
> After nearly two weeks of knocking around overmatched sparring partners — with the exception of Saturday when they let their guard down and were flattened 87-74 by the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets — the Rockets bring another run to Dallas to see how they stand up against the NBA's best.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Same game as last time we played them only this time Houston does not fold in the second half.

Someone already said this in another thread but, it bares repeating. If Bonzi cannot go, Kurt Snyder needs to see some time on the floor.

Keys to Victory:

1. As always, TMac has to score 30 plus.
2. TMac needs help on offense.
3. Defensive Rebounding
4. Defend against the 3


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

let go rockets !!
kill the mavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules

Wanna Bet? Bring it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Wells on the mend
> Rockets guard/forward Bonzi Wells stepped up his workout Wednesday and will try to do more shooting and at least practice some today.
> 
> Wells bruised his lower back on a fall against the Minnesota Timberwolves on Monday and did not play Tuesday in Memphis.
> ...


Link


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

statement game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking forward to this one. Wish Yao was back...............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bonzi out tonight



> Shootaround ended about three minutes ago.
> 
> Bonzi Wells is out tonight. He went through shootaround, which is generally not demanding enough to work up a sweat. But he was moving too poorly to be considered ready to play. As for tomorrow, Rockets trainer Keith Jones said he'd still say 50/50.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Rockets. Must win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

This would really make up for that New Orleans fiasco!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The NOK game sucked completely. JVG proved to us that Alston counts very much.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God I hope we win this game. It would be wonderful if we did


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This better not be like last game when Devan Geroge went crazy over 3's


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we are gonna lose this one :whoknows:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

YEAH "T" HIM UP :clap:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

is that a kirk synder sighting


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Mavs lead by 4 at the Half. 43-39

Low scoring game, so we can win it. :biggrin:


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

cornholio said:


> The Mavs lead by 4 at the Half. 43-39
> 
> Low scoring game, so we can win it. :biggrin:


Sometimes low scoring games like these get into high scoring games, but thats sometimes. Just depends on how it goes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

72-53 Dallas at the end of the 3rd...****


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

95-74 Mavs :thumbdown: 

**** I ****ing hate them :mad2:

We'll get them next week.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, ok...

We just got our *** kicked. Dallas is just still far superior to us...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DAMN IT! Was it really necessary for them to cheat us out of having Deke on the floor tonight?

Despite Deke being on the bench most of the game, rox don't have the mental toughness thing down yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn a blowout.

The 2nd and 3rd quarters were disappointting. 

We do have another game against them though coming up.
Spurs also lost so we are still only 1.5 games behind 3rd.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS dont believe im saying this but Alston should have taken more risks for himself he was the only one hitting shots...............


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

JVG should make Alston a deadly shooter. The only guy who had open shots, the Mavs were doubling teaming McGrady all the time.

Head made TO's, and other deadly shooters from McGrady we don't have.


----------

